# Benefit for Uriah & Quentin



## carnytrash (Aug 10, 2010)

About a month ago, two members of the Goddamn Gallows were thrown in prison for what I feel was a pretty ridiculous reason. [Details of the incident can be found here.]

While they have recently been released, they are still facing trial. Donations can be made directly, or via purchasing a CD, poster or T-shirt.

In addition, there will be a benefit concert in Philadelphia on August 28th, featuring the Goddamn Gallows [minus the members who are not allowed to travel], the Speedwells and yours truly doing some sword swallowing. All proceeds will go towards helping the fellows out with their legal fees and whatnot.

Check out the event here.


----------

